# Unable to connect to facebook



## killjogging1256 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello. 

I have this peculiar problem that is bugging me. The website, facebook is inaccessible for some reason. BTW, I think everyone should recognize that website immediately because of their reputation. 

I tried switching different browser but no avail. Instead, the following errors come out. 










First, checklist come in. 

*1. Internet Censorship*

Malaysia's government and ISP do not censor facebook. They do however censored pornographic sites and some file-sharing sites. 

Hence, Internet Censorship is out of question. 

*2. Spyware, Adware and Antivirus*

I not sure about this as a cause because my PC is a newly formatted PC with minor programs installation. 

For precaution, I will include detail information of suspicious activities in my computer.

*[Attachment located at bottom of thread]*

*3. DNS setting*

There is nothing wrong in my DNS setting. First of all, I have set my DNS to the following public dns. 

*Google DNS* 
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

*OpenDNS*
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

*ISP's original DNS - Streamyx DNS*
202.188.0.133
202.188.1.5

I have switched between these DNS. Sadly, neither one of them work. 

*4. Facebook itself*

I do not know about this. My sister can log in to her facebook account just fine using other computer ( Let this computer labelled as XPC ). I log in to my facebook account using XPC. Then bam! XPC encounter this problem as well. Is there something wrong with my account? Now my sister currently using my father's computer to log in. She log in just fine. Me, on the other hand, do not dare to "infect" another computer again.

*5. HOST file*

HOST file is located in *C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc*. I opened it using Notepad to check whether if HOST file has blocked my access. Turn out nothing. 



> # Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> ...


*6. Router restriction*

I have reset-ted my router to default manufacturer setting to remove any potential URL restriction setting. I have made my router MAC address to default. I am also assigned a static IP address to my computer. 

It did not work.

*7. Network Adapter*

I found out that attach.txt had recorded my system restore point. 



> RP12: 7/22/2011 3:16:22 PM - 删除了 Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller *( Uninstalled )*
> RP13: 7/22/2011 3:17:31 PM - 安装了 Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller *( Installed )*


Do not bother about unable to read Chinese words. I have included a caption beside each line of log to indicate what the message is about. 

This is the message indicated I had uninstalled and reinstalled my network adapter. But still did not work.

*8. Ping Test*

I use command prompt to ping Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More and get result that facebook is responded with <1 ms. 

I will subscribe this page immediately because I have much educational resources hold in facebook itself. This is urgent as deadline is fast approaching.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Have you check to see if you are using a proxy server or not? It's in Control Panel>Internet Options>Connection Tab>LAN Setting.

Also, are you sure your account wasn't suspended or banned?

Reboot into safe mode with networking and see if it works.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried clearing your Internet cache/temporary Internet files? 
Albeit very temporary, I have had issues like this in the past with Facebook. The problem may be dealing with the specific Facebook server your account is on.


----------



## killjogging1256 (Jun 20, 2010)

Phou said:


> Have you check to see if you are using a proxy server or not? It's in Control Panel>Internet Options>Connection Tab>LAN Setting.
> 
> Also, are you sure your account wasn't suspended or banned?
> 
> Reboot into safe mode with networking and see if it works.


To answer your inquiry:

1. I do not set any proxy server on my browser.

2. My account does not suspended or banned. 



> Sadly enough, I am forced to use VPN proxy to access facebook.
> 
> I can log in to facebook just fine with VPN proxy, but still yuck!! I still feeling weird of using VPN proxy because they are unreliable.
> 
> BTW my VPN proxy is Ultrasurf





> After using Ultrasurf VPN proxy. BTW I sick of proxy and I want to access that site normally...


3. I reboot into safe mode and it doesn't work. 



Jason09 said:


> Have you tried clearing your Internet cache/temporary Internet files?
> Albeit very temporary, I have had issues like this in the past with Facebook. The problem may be dealing with the specific Facebook server your account is on.


1. I obliterate the trace of browser activities zillion of time. Not working.

2. Then explain why every computer I access my facebook will be unable to access facebook, immediately display message like "URL not found"? 

Cranky enough, I actually speculate some rare virus infected my account.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

This is a very unfortunate issue. 
Since you have tried accessing your account on other computers and experience the same problem, this appears to be a problem with how your account is being handled on one of Facebook's servers. 
The only other issue I can think of is the possibility of your account being hacked.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello, I recommend you use CCleaner to clear the temporary files/cached files on your machine.


----------

